# Valentino



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite fish (don't tell the others).lol He has such a long tail and such an amazing personality.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Those fins go on forever 

p.s. your secret's safe with me. mail me $20 and I won't tell your other fish (hee hee hee)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

nice purple color on him


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! Thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's sooooo gorgeous! None of mine have a long tail that! Dang! That thing is like the Mississippi river!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

He looks alot like my Demyx only reversed. I love him


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He's stunning! That tail :O


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Stunning 8O


----------

